# Help needed for twisp diy eliquid



## polla (4/3/19)

Hi Guys 

Did someone tried mixing eliquid for Twisp? i just need a couple of guidlines.

the twisp has gotten me of the cigs after trying to quit on vaping. 

feedback wil be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/3/19)

polla said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Did someone tried mixing eliquid for Twisp? i just need a couple of guidlines.
> 
> ...



Do you mean mixing liquid that will work in a twisp?

What twisp device are we talking about here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## polla (4/3/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Do you mean mixing liquid that will work in a twisp?
> 
> What twisp device are we talking about here?


hi baksteen ja ek het gevape maar kon nie die cigs los nie nou het ek die twisp clearo met 18nic dit werk vir my maar nou sit ek met all die vg pg nic en conentrates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/3/19)

most twisp liquid is 50vg/50pg.

Basically any recipe you find online will work but i would stick to fruit, tobacco and menthols cause i think the bakery recipes wont work too great on twisp.

you might need to up the percentages a bit for the taste to come through as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/3/19)

First, this was quite ironic:




Then, the basic guidelines for mixing liquid which will work in a Twisp is simple. You can use any recipe found, which is typically made for 'normal' vape atomisers and then adjust it slightly. I usually drop the PG/VG percentages to 40% PG and 60% VG, some go as low as 50/50 but I found that 40/60 works. Don't bother with the whole distilled water thing, it adds a unnecessary component. Then adjust the flavouring of the recipe by between 10% - 20% more than what is indicated; how much depends on you but I would suggest start with 10% and work from there.

For example, this recipe:



I would adjust everything by about +-10%, so Blueberry Cotton Candy (FW) will then be 2.20%, Cream Fresh 0.30%, Razzleberry 1.65%, etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (4/3/19)

I went 55/45 and pretty much doubled all the flavour percentages off a standard 70/30 recipe. 
Works well for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

